# Firefox gets errors -5961 accessing secure sites

## Featherfoot

I notice that I have been getting Error -5961 regularly while trying to use https with sites, especially Ebay's MyEbay site. I have no idea what is wrong. 

I am using firefox 1.5.0.5. I have had the same problem with 1.5.0.4 also.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## mamac

Hi,

Do you have the description of this error number?

----------

## Featherfoot

No I don't. Don't even know where to look for it.

----------

## gtroland

 *Featherfoot wrote:*   

> I notice that I have been getting Error -5961 regularly while trying to use https with sites, especially Ebay's MyEbay site. I have no idea what is wrong. 
> 
> I am using firefox 1.5.0.5. I have had the same problem with 1.5.0.4 also.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.

 

Same here.  The full message is:

```
Error establishing an encrypted connection to xxxxx.com. Error Code: -5961
```

----------

## mamac

Do you have a URL that causes the problem?

----------

## gtroland

 *jean-marc.beaune wrote:*   

> Do you have a URL that causes the problem?

 Every "https://..." that I visit kicks up this error.  This is pretty recent.  As Featherfoot said, I believe this started happening when I upgraded to 1.5.0.4 and has continued throught .5 and .6 revs.

----------

## mamac

Did you try with another user profile?

----------

## Featherfoot

I tried a few times as root and it didn't have a problem, but as you know, it is painful to access https sites repeatedly. Do you have a reason to suspect that the problem is the profile?

----------

## mamac

No, I haven't, it's just an empiric method to track down the problem.

Could you try with another user than root, try to create a new user (in the same groups as yours) for test purposes.

----------

## leon_73

Hi all?

did you solved your problem, since I'm esperiencing the same problem, but with also root user, and with all kind of profiles possible  :Sad: 

Leo

----------

